# old...but haven't been here awhile



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

I used to be on here but then I got pregnant and got to busy to even sit down to rest. I had my baby in Aug of this year....a girl. During my pregnancy I was fine. Didn't have any DP attacks, but then after I started to have them again. They've been getting worse and worse. Tonight, as I type, I'm having an attack. I feel so out of it. And of course my husband doesn't understand and thinks I'm just tring to get out of what ever it is he thinks I should do. I can't think straight. My six year old doesn't understand and i don't want her to know that mommy is crazy. She can't understand why my speech is slered and I walk funny or why I just sit here staring at nothing.

I found out my mother has it and my brother. So I got it from my mother and she passed it to me and my brother. I just pray I don't give it to my girls.

Just wanted to say hi again...i'm back. I need to talk to some people who know what I'm going through and don't treat me like I'm making it all up. Cause everyone 'round here thinks I am.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

That's tough, esp. for your babies.

What's up with families who think you make things up? Mine is like that, too.
What does it mean - should we accuse them of making up everything they tell us?


----------



## chiara (Nov 5, 2005)

I so know how you feel. I have a 5 year old and even though Ive been fine a few weeks I often worry about having another child and having it happen again.
I think what is happening is the added stress of your anxiety that you cant stop it. 
I think it may be a hramonal thing for us women too since you didnt get it at all when you were pregnant. Are you sure you arent going through some kind of post partum? When I was depressed I was always at my worst.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

hi misty, im so sorry to hear your going through this terrible time yet again after you seemed to get better, i think thats what can happen with dp/dr cos mine get alot worse before my time of the mnth so im maybe thinking that hormones can play a part, and when im stressed out. manda


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

I did have post partum depression, but I am also depressed all the time. I'm on Effxor 150 mg, Xanx .5mg and clonazepam .5mg . I have had depression for about 15 years now. But the DP only hits when I'm not preg. I have tried to pin point what I do before an attack hits but I can't figure out any conections.
But I do belive it's hormonal. I heard somewhere that more girls than boys have it. But my brother got it too, so I don't know.
Thanx for the replys.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

Dear Misty
sorry to hear that your going thru so much crap, I've been thru alot my self 
I have 3 kids and I've had Dp or I think they should call it Dr because I have DeRealization (ingnore my spelling!) Anyways my family I tell them I have this and if I ever talk about it again they say what cha talking about?, They don't remember that I even told them, lets me know they were listening! Anyways when I exsplain to someone that I have this I tell them I have this ALL THE TIME and then they ask me, so when do you feel like this? Lord that makes me mad! It's like no one is really listening, The only reason I didn't go crazy when it first started 20 some years ago, is because my brother has it too but it don't seem to bother him as much, He has his job and me well I haven't worked since I've had this! and I went and applied for some jobs and didn't get not one call back because I have no job history and here i sit at 43 years old and I don't know what to do. well enough about me I didn't intended to talk about me but to comforte you! so I do hope listening to my misery has helped you feel like your not alone,
You can email me any time my email address is [email protected] or [email protected] I know we don't know each other that well but it's ok to email me I need to get to know more people that have this and if there female like me and have kids well thats a lot in common,
Im so glad I found this site a few months ago or a year ago I wouldn't of thought this kinda site even existed! well got to go good like 
Rebecca


----------

